# [PCGH] Das Kibibyte kommt



## Henner (1. Oktober 2007)

*Ein Kilobyte entspricht 1.024 Byte  das weiß jeder. Es stimmt aber nicht, und das stiftet Verwirrung. PCGH schafft nun Klarheit mit den richtigen Bezeichnungen.*


Viele kennen das: Sie kaufen eine Festplatte, für die der Hersteller 500 Gigabyte Kapazität verspricht  doch Windows erkennt nur 466 GByte. Was ist mit den übrigen Gigabytes passiert? Hat der Hersteller gelogen, Windows sich verrechnet? Weder noch, beide rechnen nur in verschiedenen Einheiten: einer in Gigabyte  und einer in Gibibyte. So kommen sie auf unterschiedliche Werte. Aber was genau ist das, ein Gibibyte?


*>> Die Verwirrung*
In der Datenverarbeitung wird üblicherweise mit binären Größen gearbeitet, Angaben von Speichermengen basieren auf Zweierpotenzen. Denn Grundlage der Datentechnik ist das Bit, eine binäre Einheit, die mit 0 und 1 zwei verschiedene Werte repräsentieren kann. Wenn Sie Ihrem PC ein Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher gönnen, meinen Sie damit ergo 1.024 (2^10) Megabyte.

So sprechen wir im Alltag  und machen damit einen Fehler: Präfixe wie kilo oder mega stehen nämlich für Vielfache, die auf Zehnerpotenzen (10^X) basieren. Ein Kilobyte ist demnach die Menge von genau 1.000 (10^3) Byte  und eben nicht 1.024 (2^10) Byte. Das Wort kilo entstammt dem Griechischen und bedeutet tausend; in der Physik steht ein Kilogramm schließlich auch für 1.000 Gramm und ein Megahertz entspricht einer Million Hertz. 


*>> Die Lösung: Kibibytes*
Gut, also besteht ein Kilobyte aus 1.000 Byte. Aber in der Computerwelt ist die Menge von 1.024 Byte nun mal häufiger anzutreffen  wie sollen wir sie nennen? Dafür hat das Internationale Büro für Maß und Gewicht (BIPM) eine eigene Einheit ersonnen, die seit Jahren weltweiter Standard ist: das Kibibyte. Dieser merkwürdig anmutende Name ergibt sich aus der Vorsilbe des Präfixes kilo und der Silbe bi, welche die binäre Bedeutung anzeigt. Die Kurzform sieht weniger gewöhnungsbedürftig aus: KiB oder KiByte.

Auch für größere Datenmengen gibt es diese binären Einheiten: 1.024 Kibibyte ergeben ein Mebibyte (MiByte), 1.024 Mebibyte ein Gibibyte (GiByte). Diese und alle weiteren Einheiten finden Sie in dieser Tabelle:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Wie kommt es nun zum eingangs erwähnten Missverständnis beim Festplattenkauf? Den Herstellern kann kein Vorwurf gemacht werden, denn sie halten sich an die Norm: Ein Kilobyte umfasst für sie 1.000 Byte, eine Festplatte mit 500 Gigabyte bietet demnach eine Kapazität von 500 Milliarden Byte. Doch Windows rechnet anders. Microsoft richtet sich nach dem allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch, ein Kilobyte besteht für Windows aus 1.024 Byte. So kommt das System auf niedrigere Werte  nämlich auf falsche.

Man mag das als Kleinigkeit abtun. Doch während 24 Byte Unterschied bei einem Kilobyte zu verschmerzen sein mögen, erreicht die Differenz bei einer Terabyte-Festplatte schon fast 70 Gigabyte. Denn mit jeder Größenordnung wächst das Ausmaß des Fehlers: Ein Terabyte entspricht laut Windows nicht 1.000^4, sondern 1.024^4 Byte  tatsächlich wären das 1,1 Terabyte, zehn Prozent mehr.

Hier einige Beispiele für die korrekten Byte-Mengen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*
>> Wir machen den Anfang
*Auch die Fachpresse trägt zu dieser Verwirrung bei, denn kaum jemand unterscheidet korrekt zwischen Kilo- und Kibibyte. Je nach Zusammenhang ist mit dem angeblichen Kilobyte mal die 1.000er- und mal die 1.024er-Zählweise gemeint. Das galt bislang auch für PC Games Hardware. 

Damit ist ab Ausgabe 11/2007, die am 2. Oktober erscheint, Schluss: Ab sofort werden wir für alle Speichergrößen die korrekte Bezeichnung verwenden, sowohl im Heft als auch im Internet auf pcghw.de. In manchen Fällen  etwa bei Festplattentests  geben wir beide Größen an. Dann wissen Sie genau, welche Kapazität Sie erwartet, wenn Sie eine 500-Gigabyte-Festplatte einbauen: nämlich 500 GByte  oder 466 GiByte.

Wie denken Sie über diese Entscheidung? Feedback ist jederzeit bekommen: entweder hier im Forum oder per Mail an redaktion@pcgameshardware.de.


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2007)

Der 1. April ist aber schon vorbei 
Wobei das ganze ja absolut richitg ist.


----------



## ultio (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiss nicht ob das damit zusammenhängt, doch bei manchen Programmen (Steam z.B.) werden 2MB RAM zu wenig angezeigt, woran liegt das denn?

(Bei Steam steht bei mir:

* Memory:
    RAM:  2046 Mb
*Als ich noch 1 GB RAM hatte, stand da immer *1022 Mb)
*


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Oktober 2007)

Richtig gute Idee, Respekt.

Wie oft wurde ich schon nach den fehlenden Bytes gefragt:eek:


----------



## CDfeatDC (1. Oktober 2007)

Finde ich wirklich TOP!
Ich hab mich auch schon oft gefragt was denn nun gemeint ist.
Ist zwar im 1. Moment etwas ungewohnt Kibibyte zu lesen, aber endlich hat die Verwirrung ein Ende.
Ich hoffe mal, dass das so beibehalten wird!


----------



## Ionenweaper (1. Oktober 2007)

Halte ich für sehr sinnvoll, da der Unterschied immer gravierender wird und solche Details ich auch von einer Fachzeitschrift erwarte. 

In den Urzeiten mag der Unterschied beim Kilo/Kibibyte ja noch tragbar gewesen sein, aber inzwischen werden die Abweichungen doch immer größer. Mit Terra ist man bei ~ 10%, und da ist so ein Schritt sehr zu begrüßen. 


In der Hinsicht habe ich mich auch immer schon bei Wikipedia gefreut, dass da die korrekten Größen genommen werden.


----------



## anima322 (1. Oktober 2007)

Nun, ich muss sagen, dass es schon richtig sein soll, erst recht in der Fachpresse. Doch wird dies bestimmt unzählige, nicht so versierte leute, die sich mit Computern befassen zuerst einmal verwirren.

Viele werden wahrscheinlich denken dass es sich hierbei um was neues handelt... und net Kilobyte mit Kibibyte in verbindung bringen...

kann gut sein, dass sich das wieder legt aber ich denke es wird nur für euphorie sorgen und die Menschen werden ein bisschen abgeschreckt.

Ist aber nur eine Vermutung ich habe nichts dagegen, mit neuen bezeichnungen zu leben - wobei ich denke, dass es sowieso egal ist.

Wer sich bissl besser auskennt weiß sowieso dass 500GB nie 500GB sind, sondern weniger... 320GB sind ja auch nur 298gb!

tjo.. so ist das halt


----------



## LordTripack (1. Oktober 2007)

ähm falsch 500 GB sind 500 GB aber nicht 500 GiB mit dem Windows rechnet


----------



## Hardware-Guru (1. Oktober 2007)

Sicher ist das für ein Magazin wichtig, dass man auch die richtige Bezeichnung verwendet, aber wer sich über fehlende Bytes wundert, der ist noch nicht lange mit der IT auf du und du. Wenn irgendwo 500 Gigabyte HDD steht, dann ist mir automatisch klar, dass da niemals 500 drauf passen werden. Genau so isses auch bei "komischen" Größenangaben wie das hier erwähnte Steam. 

Ich frage mich halt, warum das das Mega, Giga, etc. nicht als eingebürgerten Begriff stehen hat lassen. Man hätte die Benennung auch genau so gut umgekehrt machen können.

_Edit: da hat sich noch einer vor mich gedrängelt... _


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Oktober 2007)

Hardware-Guru schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt, warum das das Mega, Giga, etc. nicht als eingebürgerten Begriff stehen hat lassen. Man hätte die Benennung auch genau so gut umgekehrt machen können.


Umgekehrt? also MeDecbyte und GiDecByte? 
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich mir die Bi's angewöhnen kann, ich habe meinen Computer ja doch nicht erst seit gestern, und damals gabs noch keine Bi's.
Wobei Yobibyte irgendwie lustig klingt. 

Mein Vista machts ja auch falsch, da hat die 250er Platte 230GB laut Explorer. Keine kleines i weit und breit...


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Oktober 2007)

Hardware-Guru schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt, warum das das Mega, Giga, etc. nicht als eingebürgerten Begriff stehen hat lassen. Man hätte die Benennung auch genau so gut umgekehrt machen können.
> 
> _Edit: da hat sich noch einer vor mich gedrängelt... _



Da hast du recht, aber irgendwann muss man mal einen Schlusstrich ziehen mit diesen falschen Bezeichnungen auch wenn sie sich eingebürgert haben.

Ich gebe oftmals den Tipp sich in Fachzeitschriften zu informieren zu bestimmten Themen. Es ist da nur hinderlich, wenn diese Begriffe erklären, wo Definition im Grunde falsch ist.

Und dann einem Einsteiger (Rentner), der gerade etwas Neues gelernt zu erklären, dass eigentlich falsch ist, ist nicht sehr lustig und zeitraubend (Warum steht da  186 GB obwohl ich 200 gekauft habe?)


----------



## Henner (1. Oktober 2007)

CDfeatDC schrieb:


> Ist zwar im 1. Moment etwas ungewohnt Kibibyte zu lesen, aber endlich hat die Verwirrung ein Ende.


Keine Sorge, im Heft wird meist "KiByte" zu lesen sein - das sieht nicht so merkwürdig aus wie "Kibibyte" 


> Ich hoffe mal, dass das so beibehalten wird!


Das ist der Plan, ja.


----------



## Henner (1. Oktober 2007)

Hardware-Guru schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwo 500 Gigabyte HDD steht, dann ist mir automatisch klar, dass da niemals 500 drauf passen werden.


Doch, das ist es ja: Es passen 500 Gigabyte drauf. Windows behauptet aber was anderes, weil es mit anderen Einheiten rechnet. Und das führt zu Missverständnissen - oder zu solchen merkwürdigen Aussagen wie "Die Festplatte bietet 500 GB, nutzbar sind aber nur 466" oder auch "Durch die Formatierung gehen 33 GB verloren" - alles grundfalsch.

Ich arbeitete einst bei einem PC-Händler, und da kam es durchaus vor, dass Kunden Festplatten zurückbrachten, weil sie angeblich "nicht vollständig" wären (einer wollte sogar den entsprechenden Anteil des Kaufpreises erstattet bekommen...). Es war zuweilen schwierig, diesen Kunden klar zu machen, dass Festplattenhersteller und Werbung nicht gelogen haben.


----------



## 7of9 (1. Oktober 2007)

There are 10 types of programmers:
Those who understand binary and those who don't! 

Frage: Watt is nu schwerer:
Ein Kilobyte aus Nullen oder ein Kilobyte aus Einsen? :p


----------



## PartyBoy69 (1. Oktober 2007)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Ich arbeitete einst bei einem PC-Händler, und da kam es durchaus vor, dass Kunden Festplatten zurückbrachten, weil sie angeblich "nicht vollständig" wären (einer wollte sogar den entsprechenden Anteil des Kaufpreises erstattet bekommen...). Es war zuweilen schwierig, diesen Kunden klar zu machen, dass Festplattenhersteller und Werbung nicht gelogen haben.



Tja, das sind halt jene Leute, die wirklich keine Ahnung haben.....aber wer will es denen schon verübeln.
Mich verwirrt das ganze jetzt noch alles ein bissl aber das war bei der Währungsumstellung ja auch so und diese haben wir dann ja doch  in unseren Köpfen verarbeitet.....oder rechnet noch einer von euch in D-Mark


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2007)

PartyBoy69 schrieb:


> oder rechnet noch einer von euch in D-Mark





Das mit den 10^x ist halt eben gut fürs Marketing, ansonsten aber eher unwichtig. 
Aber die großen Zahlen verkaufen sich nunmal besser und der Kunde ist der Dumme.


----------



## willspeed (1. Oktober 2007)

Wird ja entlich mal zeit dass und einer aufklärt, ich habmich nähmlich auch immer gewundert warum man imm weniger hdd kapazität hat. ich hab mir nen andeen aber ähnlichen reim darauf gemacht, aber jetzt sind ja wir alle schlauer.

Macht weiter so PCGH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2007)

Subba, dass ihr euch dazu durchgerungen habt die SI Normen zu verwenden, RESPEKT!!

Die gibts mittlererweile auch schon seit fast 5 Jahren oder sogar länger.


----------



## Henner (1. Oktober 2007)

Noch länger  Der Standard gilt seit Ende 1998.


----------



## 7of9 (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube nur, dass es dann viele Fragen geben wird wass das eigentlich ist 

@willspeed
Lass mich nicht dumm sterben (obwohl man dann sicherlich Member in einer sehr sehr großen Community würde) - welche Erklärung hast Du Dir zusammengebastelt?


----------



## cookie (1. Oktober 2007)

Find ich überflüssig. Solange die Hersteller nicht dazu übergehen, korrekte Bezeichnungen zu verwenden, wird diese Neuerung der PCGH nur zur Verwirrung beitragen. Zumal sich Mega/Giga/Terabyte derart ins Hirn der Computeruser gebrannt haben, dass daran kein Weg vorbeifürht. Ist letztlich wie mitm "Tempo_taschentuch_"...


----------



## Ionenweaper (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich kenne niemanden in meinem Umkreis, der Tempo statt Taschentuch sagt. Da wird vielleicht auch etwas mehr übertrieben als es schlussendlich ist. 
Wobei es wirklich solche Geräte gibt.

Hier ist aber wirklich ein gravierender Unterschied, der sollte schon beachtet werden.


----------



## Henner (1. Oktober 2007)

cookie schrieb:


> Solange die Hersteller nicht dazu übergehen, korrekte Bezeichnungen zu verwenden, wird diese Neuerung der PCGH nur zur Verwirrung beitragen.


Welcher Hersteller hält sich denn nicht an die korrekten Bezeichnungen? Abgesehen von Microsoft...

Ich glaube nicht, dass es viel Verwirrung geben wird. Die Änderungen sind doch recht unscheinbar. Bei Arbeits- oder Grafikkartenspeicher etwa steht eben in Zukunft ein kleines "i" mehr, aus 512 MByte werden 512 MiByte. Und bei Festplatten geben wir beide Größen an, was allemal besser ist als eine nun wirklich verwirrende Angabe wie "500 GByte (466 GByte)".


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich find edie Angabe der reelen größe bei festplatten auch besser als die Marketinggröße


----------



## Hardware-Guru (1. Oktober 2007)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Umgekehrt? also MeDecbyte und GiDecByte?
> Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich mir die Bi's angewöhnen kann, ich habe meinen Computer ja doch nicht erst seit gestern, und damals gabs noch keine Bi's.
> Wobei Yobibyte irgendwie lustig klingt.
> 
> Mein Vista machts ja auch falsch, da hat die 250er Platte 230GB laut Explorer. Keine kleines i weit und breit...




Ich bin schon total verwirrt...


----------



## Hardware-Guru (1. Oktober 2007)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Doch, das ist es ja: Es passen 500 Gigabyte drauf. Windows behauptet aber was anderes, weil es mit anderen Einheiten rechnet. Und das führt zu Missverständnissen - oder zu solchen merkwürdigen Aussagen wie "Die Festplatte bietet 500 GB, nutzbar sind aber nur 466" oder auch "Durch die Formatierung gehen 33 GB verloren" - alles grundfalsch.
> 
> Ich arbeitete einst bei einem PC-Händler, und da kam es durchaus vor, dass Kunden Festplatten zurückbrachten, weil sie angeblich "nicht vollständig" wären (einer wollte sogar den entsprechenden Anteil des Kaufpreises erstattet bekommen...). Es war zuweilen schwierig, diesen Kunden klar zu machen, dass Festplattenhersteller und Werbung nicht gelogen haben.



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich da Non-IT-Freaks schon wundern, wo denn nun Bytes bleiben. Ich erkenne auch die Problematik, dass man damals mit Kilo, Mega, Giga sich eigentlich für die falsche Bezeichnung entschieden hat. Ich befürchte aber, dass es die Non-IT-Nerds noch mehr verwirren wird.

Für mich ist es wie Euro/D-Mark oder Kilometer/Meile: Man hat zu unbekannten Größen einfach keinen Bezug, weil man sie nicht nutzt. Das Ergebnis ist, dass umgerechnet wird, was aber in diesem Fall ja nicht geht, weil nichts umzurechnen ist. 

Das mit den Festplatten-Größen ist ein klassisches Beispiel von "Jeder macht was er will". Dadurch entstehen so sachen wie 500 Gigabyte fassen unter Windows 466 Gigabyte, obwohl effektiv doch 500 drauf gehen. 

Aber trotzdem gut, dass jetzt zumindest der reale Wert angeben wird. Es werden sich nur wieder nicht viele daran halten. Viele Hardware-Hersteller geben heute noch Megabyte, etc. an, obwohl es Mebibyte, etc. heißen müsste.


----------



## |L1n3 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hardware-Guru schrieb:


> Für mich ist es wie Euro/D-Mark oder Kilometer/Meile: Man hat zu unbekannten Größen einfach keinen Bezug, weil man sie nicht nutzt. Das Ergebnis ist, dass umgerechnet wird, was aber in diesem Fall ja nicht geht, weil nichts umzurechnen ist.


Halt stop
Sicher lässt sich das umrechnen und die Einheit ist nach wie vor die gleiche, nämlich byte; der rest ist nur vorsatz !
Natürlich gibt es keine Umrechungsformel im eigentlichen Sinne da -wie erwähnt- sich die Einheit nicht ändert.
*
beispiel bei diesen 500 GB (reellen GB).*
500 GB = 500000 MB = 500000000 kB = 500000000000 B(yte)
* Nun bilden wir 500 GB in GiB ab:*
500000000000 Bytes = 488281250 _KiB_ = 476837,158203125 _MiB_ = 465,6612873077392578125 _GiB_
Also ungefähr 465,66 _Gib_


----------



## exxe (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich hasse diese kibi und mebi

wurd da nicht vor n paar jahren gesagt das wie bei PS und Kw
alle kennen PS, deswegen wirds weiter benutzt, beim kibibyte wirds genauso sein.....

naja mal guckn


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2007)

exxe schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese kibi und mebi


Ich auch, aber man gewöhnt sich dran....

Ich benutze es seit einiger Zeit auch, bleibt ja kaum was anderes übrigm, zumal das die offiziell richtigen bezeichnungen sind...

Ein extrembeispiel für groben bullshit sind die Taktangaben, die mit DDR verdoppelt wurden was völliger quatisch ist denn effektiv ändert sich der Takt garnicht, überhaupt nicht, xDR Verfahren vervielfachen effektivh den BUS!!

Auf die Idee ist aber leider niemand gekommen, schade eigentlich...


exxe schrieb:


> wurd da nicht vor n paar jahren gesagt das wie bei PS und Kw
> alle kennen PS, deswegen wirds weiter benutzt, beim kibibyte wirds genauso sein.....


Wo wird denn PS noch genutzt?!
Außer im Volksmund??

NIRGENDS!
Überall steht nur noch kW.
Und weißt du warum das so ist?
Weil PS eben nicht PS sind, "Deutsche" PS sind nicht mit Amerikanischen vergleichbar, Britische 'Horsepower' nicht mit Japanischen, da kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen, wobei es bei den Amis teilweise richtig krass war, mit 250PS angegeben und 150PS konntens abgeben, weil man mit ohne Anbauteile getestet hatte...

Kurzum: DAS war 'nen Chaos...


----------



## Henner (2. Oktober 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ein extrembeispiel für groben bullshit sind die Taktangaben, die mit DDR verdoppelt wurden was völliger quatisch ist denn effektiv ändert sich der Takt garnicht, überhaupt nicht, xDR Verfahren vervielfachen effektivh den BUS!!
> Auf die Idee ist aber leider niemand gekommen, schade eigentlich...


Wieso ist niemand drauf gekommen? Wir geben schon lange nur die tatsächlichen Taktraten an.


----------



## CyLord (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe eine Weile gebraucht und nun wurde ich mittlerweile ,,bekehrt".


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2007)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Wieso ist niemand drauf gekommen? Wir geben schon lange nur die tatsächlichen Taktraten an.


Keine Ahnung, aber anscheinend ist der Takt 'mehr Sexy' als Bus.


----------



## miagi (20. Oktober 2007)

ich hoffe das liest noch jemand 0,o naja



> Terabyte (TB)    | 1.0^12 Byte
> ...


ihr meint damit wohl 1*10^12 Byte,
weil (egal was der Punkt da bedeuten soll)
1^12 = 1

bei den festplatten war ich ja gewohnt das 80Gb in windows nicht 80GB sind und dann wars egal, aber bei DVDs hat mich das immer genervt da DVDs oft und gerne bis zum rand gebrannt werden ^^ 
so ein auf "Nero du dummkopf da passt doch 4,7 Gb drauf >.<"

Umrechnungsformel

50 Kib     * 1,024^1  = 51,2 KB
200 MiB   * 1,024^2  = 209,71 MB
4,377 GiB * 1,024^3  = 4,7 GB
                          Der Exponent haengt von Kilo    = 1 
                                                             Mega = 2
                                                             Giga   = 3
                                                             Tera   = 4
                                                                 ...
51,2 KB     / 1,024^1 = 50KiB
209,71 MB / 1,024^2 = 200MiB
                                   ...

Eine umrechnung ist eigentlich sinnlos weil beide einheiten eine bestimmte Menge an Byte darstellen, nur das eben Windows KiB zaehlt und KB angibt als Einheit...


----------



## point (22. Oktober 2007)

Kibibyte, Mibibyte & Teletubbiebyte 

Mehr sag ich nicht dazu .


----------



## |L1n3 (22. Oktober 2007)

point schrieb:


> Kibibyte, Mibibyte & Teletubbiebyte
> 
> Mehr sag ich nicht dazu .


Bei der Aussagekraft war mir dein Post doch schon glatt zu lang


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Oktober 2007)

BTW liebe Herren Redakteure: bei BIT gibts kein I dazwischen...


----------



## Ionenweaper (22. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> BTW liebe Herren Redakteure: bei BIT gibts kein I dazwischen...



1024 Bit sind gleich wieviel ... 1 Kilobit oder ein Kibibit?

Richtig, letzteres. Und daher gibts auch das I.


----------



## TF.Rave (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde es schon korrekt, die richtigen Einheiten anzugeben...
Aber wann kommt das Windows XP Update, sodass das Windows endlich alles richtig anzeigt? "Freier Speicher: 511.201.280 Bytes 487MB" zeigt es momentan an.
Besser wäre da eigentlich: "Freier Speicher: 511.201.280 Bytes 487MiB 511MB"
Irgendwie kommt man ja mit dem Mebibyte schon klar (als PCGH-Leser).
Aber wenn ich meiner Cousine eine 250GB-Festplatte verkaufe, spar ich mir dann doch eine komplizierte Erklärung und sag einfach: Auf der Festplatte hast du Platz für 230Gigabyte Musik.
Toll wenn man dann in den Anzeigen der Tageszeitung liest: "Verkaufe PC mit 186GB Festplatte."
Naja ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie schnell mein PC läuft, wenn ich 2GiByte RAM drin hab.
Das beste ist aber immer noch das Understatement der CD: 700MB steht drauf, aber 734,0032MB passen drauf!


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Oktober 2007)

@Ionenweaper: Schau dir mal den Thread zu der Strom-LAN-News an. Dort wird erklärt, warum es MBIT/s etc heißt.


----------



## kmf (23. Oktober 2007)

exxe schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese kibi und mebi
> 
> wurd da nicht vor n paar jahren gesagt das wie bei PS und Kw
> alle kennen PS, deswegen wirds weiter benutzt, beim kibibyte wirds genauso sein.....
> ...


Ich auch. Und mein BMW 330i Touring hat 231 PS.  :p


----------



## Ionenweaper (27. Oktober 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/98070

Oh man. 

Wie gut, dass ihr inzwischen euch an die Normen haltet. Wie weit solch ein falsches Verständnis gehen kann...


----------



## -|-OCB-|-Oldschool (31. Oktober 2007)

Wir sich jetzt auch Gigabyte in Gibibyte umbenennen???


----------



## Spasstiger (3. November 2007)

Der Vorstoß ist auf jeden Fall zu begrüßen, nur mangelts bisher noch an der Umsetzung. Z.B. sind mir im Artikel "Speichertechniken der Zukunft" in der PCGH 11/2007 etliche Ungereimtheiten aufgefallen.
So ist im zweiten Absatz von 6400 MiByte pro Sekunden die Rede. Korrekt bezeichnet sind es aber 6400 MByte pro Sekunde (64/8 Byte * 2 * 400 MHz = 6400 MByte/s).
Im zweiten Absatz werden dann Flashspeicher in Hybridfestplatten mit 256 bis 512 MiByte erwähnt, während im dritten Absatz von Flashspeicher auf Mainboards mit 512 MByte (476,8 MiByte) gesprochen wird. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass die Herstellerangaben mal auf Zweierpotenzen und mal auf Zehnerpotenzen bezogen sind, wenn es um solchen Cache- und Readyboostspeicher geht
Im fünften Absatz werden MRAM-Chips mit 4 Megabit erwähnt. Korrekt bezeichnet hat dieser Chip aber 4 Mebibit (wie es halt so bei Speicherchips prinzipbedingt ist).
Die Angaben in GByte bei den SSD-Festplatten sind dafür wieder korrekt, die Hersteller geben auch SSDs in Zehnerpotenzen an. Und es gibt bei den SSDs sowieso gewisse Unterschiede in der tatsächlichen Kapazität. Eine 32-GB-SSD ist nicht genau doppelt so groß wie eine 16-GB-SSD. Die 16-GB-SSD von Transcend hat z.B. eigentlich ca. 16,3 GB, die 32-GB-Variante dagegen nur 31,7 GB.

/EDIT: In der PCGH 12/2007 hab ich auch mal wieder ein GiByte/s gesehen, wo eigentlich ein GByte/s stehen müsste.


----------



## Spooky (7. November 2007)

Puuuh, die neuen Bezeichnungen muss man sich erst einmal merken!


----------



## Spasstiger (5. August 2008)

Leider wurde meine Kritik immer noch nicht beherzigt, Bandbreiten werden nach wie vor fälschlicherweise in MiByte/s bzw. GiByte/s angegeben.

Die Bandbreite ergeben sich aus der Multiplikation der Busbreite (z.B. 64 Bit) mit dem Takt (z.B. 500 MHz) und eventuell noch einem weiteren Faktor wegen DDR, QDR, etc. Nirgendwo in dieser Rechnung taucht ein Binärpräfix auf.


----------



## Henner (5. August 2008)

Auf welchen Artikel beziehst Du Dich?


----------



## Spasstiger (5. August 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Auf welchen Artikel beziehst Du Dich?


Es betrifft fast alle Artikel, in denen Bandbreiten erwähnt werden, seitdem die Binärpräfixe eingeführt wurden.
In der aktuellen Ausgabe (09/2008) ist z.B. die Tabelle unten auf Seite 32 betroffen.

Warum werden Festplattengrößen eigentlich nur noch in GiByte aufgeführt? Der weniger informierte Leser wird sich wundern, wo er denn eine Festplatte mit 698 GiByte kaufen kann, da er nur Festplatten mit 750 GByte kennt. 
Die Aufführung beider Einheiten hat da für mehr Klarheit gesorgt.


----------



## Henner (5. August 2008)

Eigentlich sollte das nicht passieren. Die Angabe auf Seite 32 ist tatsächlich ein Fehler, danke für den Hinweis.
In Marktübersichten (etwa auch in der kommenden Ausgabe) und im Einkaufsführer geben wir für Festplatten GByte- und GiByte-Werte gleichermaßen an. Bei kurzen Einzeltests kann es sein, dass wir uns auf eine Angabe beschränken.


----------



## Xerver (12. August 2008)

Sowas müsste man auf eine Visitenkarte schreiben(also wie viel kibi in giga sind usw) damit man sie beim kauf von neuen hardware artikeln mitnehmen kann und somit besser vergleichen kann was man braucht und wann es doch zu wenig ist.

MfG

Xerver

p.s.
Danke für die Begriffserklärung, hatte mich schon oft gewundert.


----------

